# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 20, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align]*
*[align=center] *Monday April 20, 2009*[/align][align=center]* I am filling in for Paul having computer troubles*[/align][align=center]* Good afternoon to all I think*[/align][align=center]

*





BuffyAngel is here with there doe go welcome them.

Shari and Cupcake have joined the forum go welcome them.

Tyang is thinking about getting a bun. Go welcome them and congratulate them for doing the research first.

Right turn ckyde found a new home go welcome them.

Go pay your respects to all those loved and lost.

Someone is to smart for there own good go check it out.

Tasha found a new home after a year long stay at the shelter. Go check out the pictures and new name.

Would you use this litter box or what do you think of it?

does your bun share a name with someone else bun on the forum. Go check this thread out.

Meatloaf anyone. Go check out this new bun, and who did it again.

Witch hay is best. Can you help out this member.








Can you help figure out why this bun is loosing hair on her head.

Rocky is feeling better. Go check out his progress. In this thread.

A new member lost there bun can you help them figure out why? Binky free baby you will be loved and missed.









Are these chews safe for bun? If you can help here it is.

Big bunny's do they need a diet. Can you help.

Naughty boy spraying can you help with asolution tell the neuter surgery?

Someone has a project can you help with info and pictures on silver fox rabbits.

Breeding help about a Netherland Dwarf. Can you help.

Tinysmom is looking for help on the breed of her new rabbit. Can you help?

Can you help tell this bunny color pattern. if so go check out this thread.

Table top fountains do you know where to find one.*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*These members are celebrating there birthday*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Bat42072*[/align][align=center]*Hellsmistress*[/align][align=center]*Becca's sisters Birthday*[/align][align=center]*Happy birthday guys and girls*[/align][align=center]*Please remember to put those dates on the forum calender
* [/align][align=left]*

*[/align][align=center]*RO Star 
Blue sky acres rabbitry *
[/align]*






First name: Emily**
 
 Age Range/Age: 16 1/2
 
 Special other:no one lol. 

Children? too young for that

Bunnies? Sage, Mississippi (Sippi), Ray, Minnesota (Minnie), Magic-Star, Autumn, Savannah, Bruce, Lily, Willow 

Other Pets? 2 sheep: Macey & Lisse; 3 Fish: Zelda, Rainbeau, Rosie; 3cats: Sofie, Charlie, Blue; 1 horse (leased): Sioux

Favorite Hobby(s) horseback riding, hanging out with friends, reading, playing outside, hiking, bike riding, quadding. 

Line of work?no work yet. But I will be going to college for Paramedic.

Anything else you would like to tell us? uhm nope* 




[align=center]*HAVE A GREAT DAY
*[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Kat, you're really good at filling in for others! Way to step up!


----------

